# Wiggy



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

What model do you use? What's the best one to use?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I quite using a wiggy about 10 years ago.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

I used one for the first time today and it saved me alot of headache and time. I was testing a solenoid that would not turn on. I took my greenlee
meter and measured 120vac between Line and Nuetral. I went back to the PLC output card to see if its good and it shows ok. Finally an old Jman
lend me his wiggy and I measured 120vac at the ouput card but nothing on the solenoid and yet my greenlee meter says it has 120vac on it. Ghost voltage??? I think it's a wiring issue from plc to the solenoid, I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I glad you had a good use for it. I love my Fluke T1000.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I use a Ideal Volt-Con with resistor probes and a Knopp.
The Ideal Is the Volt-Con full size not the Volt-Con Lite.
The plants in Freeport TX required resistor probes on the Ideal Wiggys
I bought my Volt-Con in 1984 when I was in Freeport it has served me well. 
The Knopp I bought about 3 years ago.
LC


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I used an Ideal volt-con when I used to use one.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

ideal volt-con. for construction, its the way to go.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Dennis said:


> I used one for the first time today and it saved me alot of headache and time. I was testing a solenoid that would not turn on. I took my greenlee
> meter and measured 120vac between Line and Nuetral. I went back to the PLC output card to see if its good and it shows ok. Finally an old Jman
> lend me his wiggy and I measured 120vac at the ouput card but nothing on the solenoid and yet my greenlee meter says it has 120vac on it. Ghost voltage??? I think it's a wiring issue from plc to the solenoid, I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


The output cards in AB PLCs leak, it is not really a relay card it is a semi conductor turning on and off. There is not enough current available to run the solenoid but enough to read on a digital meter.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fluke T+ Pro


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

drsparky said:


> The output cards in AB PLCs leak, it is not really a relay card it is a semi conductor turning on and off. There is not enough current available to run the solenoid but enough to read on a digital meter.


Good point! do you think it is a card issue, and yes it is an AB PLC-5 (old).


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I quite using a wiggy about 10 years ago.


Why did you stop using a wiggy?

I know you didn't switch to a volt stick piece of


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

double


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Good point! do you think it is a card issue, and yes it is an AB PLC-5 (old).


I don't think it is a card issue. Here is what I would try. 
Jumper the output with a short length of wire. If solenoid works, look at the PLC, if not look to the solenoid end.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Why did you stop using a wiggy?
> 
> I know you didn't switch to a volt stick piece of


 I found a T-1000 on the top of a walkin cooler and have been using it ever since.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

paul d. said:


> ideal volt-con. for construction, its the way to go.


me too:thumbsup: But Ive been thinking about switching to a fluke t pro because of the digital reading, but does it have the option of switching the beeping off?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> me too:thumbsup: But Ive been thinking about switching to a fluke t pro because of the digital reading, but does it have the option of switching the beeping off?


You can switch OFF the beeping but not the vibrating feature.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Fluke T+ Pro


I use the T+, very happy with it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a really old Wiggy that's made out of metal ! I don't use it, though. I use the T5 pretty much every day in its place for most things.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have a really old Wiggy that's made out of metal ! I don't use it, though. I use the T5 pretty much every day in its place for most things.


That is so cool, I want one


----------

